# Wyndham presentations on Kauai



## jtridle (Oct 26, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> They seemed expensive at around $275, but we got 50% off with a timeshare presentation with Wyndam.



Can you or anyone else tell me about the Wyndham tours.  We will be staying at Wyndham Bali Hai and am interested in what kinds of discounts we can get on various activities if we take the dreaded presentation.  And how dreaded is it from those of you who have done it?  How high pressure are they?  I want to take our family on a helicopter tour and was wondering if there was a limit as to how many people you can get these discounts for?  There will be six of us.  Thanks for any information on these presentations.


----------



## jtridle (Nov 1, 2010)

jtridle said:


> Can you or anyone else tell me about the Wyndham tours.  We will be staying at Wyndham Bali Hai and am interested in what kinds of discounts we can get on various activities if we take the dreaded presentation.  And how dreaded is it from those of you who have done it?  How high pressure are they?  I want to take our family on a helicopter tour and was wondering if there was a limit as to how many people you can get these discounts for?  There will be six of us.  Thanks for any information on these presentations.



Is there no one out there who has recently done a tour at Wyndham Bali Hai that can help answer my query?  Thanks.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't done the Wyndham (Bali Hai) tour for a year or two.  It isn't "all that bad" ---depends  upon how new the weasel ---er---sales agent is.  Many times, I know "much more" about the product/timeshare than the "presenter".  Just remember to "say NO" !!!

Discounts for activities might be limited to 4 people.  However --- make it known that you will need 6 discounted tickets (the helicopter tickets ARE NOT free), and that you would have to decline going to the presentation, if you couldn get the discounts for all of the tickets.

Also check out the --- www.101thingstodo.com --- site for various helicopter/activities sites, to see what the cost would be if you booked with them directly.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2010)

The last time we were invited to do a Wyndham presentation for an activity discount, I asked to see the discounts in advance.  I asked for prices on 3 trips I had already prebooked from home using the best prices I could find online.  In all 3 cases, their price after the discount was higher in price than the same activity I had already booked on my own.


----------



## lbertera (Nov 1, 2010)

We did it in September and was out the door in 50 minutes.  We got a dinner cruise up the Napali coast as our gift ($125) plus discounts that we did not use.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 2, 2010)

The presentation was moderate pressure, but we managed to get out in 90 minutes.  They presented several price points depending on what we might want to do, and when we said "no" they pushed on a couple of the smaller packages.  But we continued to say "no" and ended it. 

This trip was just my wife and I so we didn't ask about additional discounts.  As mentioned by others, ask up front and you may get more.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ask for cash*



jtridle said:


> Can you or anyone else tell me about the Wyndham tours.  We will be staying at Wyndham Bali Hai and am interested in what kinds of discounts we can get on various activities if we take the dreaded presentation.  And how dreaded is it from those of you who have done it?  How high pressure are they?  I want to take our family on a helicopter tour and was wondering if there was a limit as to how many people you can get these discounts for?  There will be six of us.  Thanks for any information on these presentations.



At Wyndham Kona we turned down the discount package and started to walk away.  The lobby salesman called out $125 cash (on Amex credit card type) and we accepted the 'invitation'.  You might try that


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

I just did it mid Oct. at Bali Hai, had a nice sales person...but we weren't doing any activities I hadn't already booked online for a discount, so we got the $100 Amex gift card.


----------



## Neil (Nov 15, 2010)

We took the Wyndham tour at Bali Hai in September and got discounted tickets for a fantastic helicopter tour for 2, half price tickets for South Pacific at KBV for 4 and discount tickets for the Kilohana Plantation Luau for 4. We booked these at the Kauai Beach Villas conceige.

We didn't book anything in advance, but I had an idea of the online discounts. Overall, I was very pleased with the discounts for the 3 activities, which were fabulous, especially the 1 hour helicopter tour on a perfect, cloudless day. So I felt our 1 1/2 hour timeshare presentation was worth our effort. I had no problem telling the sales agent "No", since I didn't see the value of the Wyndham points. Plus, I wasn't impressed with Bali Hai at all.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2010)

Have spouse and a family member using our exchanged week at Kauai Beach Villas this week.  They were pitched on check-in to attend the Bali Hai presentation, and the best they were offered was $125 on an Amex gift card.  They declined the invitation.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 15, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Have spouse and a family member using our exchanged week at Kauai Beach Villas this week ... Dave


Aloha Dave,
Just curious - what unit assignment did they get with the exchange? 
Jack


----------



## jtridle (Nov 16, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> We took the Wyndham tour at Bali Hai in September and got discounted tickets for a fantastic helicopter tour for 2, half price tickets for South Pacific at KBV for 4 and discount tickets for the Kilohana Plantation Luau for 4. We booked these at the Kauai Beach Villas conceige.



What helicopter tour company did you use?  I want to do this while we are over there staying at Bali Hai in January.  How much of a discount did you get on these things, if you remember and if you don't mind sharing?  what was it you didn't like about staying at Bali Hai?  Thanks.


----------



## vctnman (Nov 17, 2010)

We toured in Sept at Bali Hai, bought, then rescinded, and found
the same thing on the secondary market for one twelfth the
price. About to open escrow on that... we thought the maintenance
fees just about the cheapest on the Islands.


----------

